# Dubizzle jobs



## TrvlrGyrl83 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey guys,

I've applied for a few jobs on Dubizzle and was wondering if anyone had any good/bad experience with this? Are the adverts reliable? I'm sure there is a mix but overall I was just curious. I got a response and may have a meeting next week with a company so I just wanted to get other people's experience. 

Thanks!


----------



## /dev/null (Aug 25, 2011)

I think it is normal for small and medium size companies to post on Dubizzle as well as on professional job posting web sites. You should do your research on the company no matter where you find an opportunity.


----------



## Majdi (Aug 29, 2011)

there are many people who gunna call you don't worry


----------



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

What position are u looking for?


----------



## TrvlrGyrl83 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks guys. It's a media position. So far it's the only site I've seen with media jobs. I will definitely do my research before.


----------



## -=Stereo=- (Aug 29, 2011)

I got my job through Dubizzle... an agency posted there.
Though it did take me a month to find a job and I did apply to over 100 ads...

Ended up getting a great position though


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I've hired 3 people through Dubizzle so it is worthwhile if you're an applicant.

Do consider that you're inlikely to hear anything unless you're chosen for interview though as the advertiser will literally receive hundreds of unsuitable CV's, and I mean wildly unsuitable to the point where I delete e-mails without looking at them if even their names sound like someone who thinks being a telecom engineer for Etisalat means they can engineer the drilling of an oil well.


----------



## TrvlrGyrl83 (Mar 1, 2011)

Haha! That's scary. I did get a response and very quickly (30 mins after I applied) so I think that's why I was a bit weary of it because I've heard it can take ages. Hopefully this one will be interesting.


----------



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

A lot of companies are using it now... I am a recruiter so I know


----------



## TrvlrGyrl83 (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh very good! Thanks for the input.


----------



## babinda (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi I am a recruitment manager (not agency) and I would highly recommend, if you dont already have one, getting a profile on LinkedIN and also searching for jobs on there. Its used widely for recruitment - I have hired more people from their than Dubizzle (to be honest hardly use it). Also well worth looking at Gulf Talent and Monster Gulf and also registering your CV on their database as recuriters can pay to access the CV database and come to you!

What area of media are you in? PM me and I suggest some agencies if you like.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

I would be wary of Monster Gulf. I have been registered with them for years and regularly update my cv but all I have ever had were Indian companies trying to get me to move to India to work in a completely unrelated job to what I clearly state as being my target (and current job!).


----------



## gyanjourney (Sep 2, 2011)

I think Linkedin is a great resource to get in touch with recruiters and I have observed many recruiters post openings on Linkedin. Besides for UAE, I guess bayt, gnads4u (gulf news website) and efinancialcareers (financial jobs) are good resources. 

@Yoga Girl... I agree monstergulf doesn't seem a great resource.


----------

